# Rumorpress:Carter wants to join Bulls/Granger to Bulls discussed



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

www.rumorpress.net


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

No to Carter.

Just no.

EDIT: But I agree, it's great to hear these rumors again!

Basketball is on the horizon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> No to Carter.
> 
> Just no.












Indeed.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Look, I'm a fan of Tech N9ne. He's been right in the past, but i'm praying to the basketball gods he is wrong about this. What is it with has been's hoping the Bulls want them? Vince and TMac(hell no to this dud)both vying for the Bulls interest? Eeeww. I don't want an stop gap guy as the starting two guard. So, no to the Vince Carter, Tracy McShady, Michael Redd, Josh Howard, Richard Hamilton types. 

I want a younger player that can grow with D-Rose. An Arron Afflalo or Nick Young type, not a used up vet searching for a ring. Hell, even OJ Mayo is a better option at this point(although I'm not a big fan of his attitude). That's what we need to keep the Bulls on a steady pace for years to come. Not a guy that's going to take what he can now, produce minimal results and shuffle off down the road two years from now.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Now, Granger would be a nice consolation prize, I just don't see a reason for the Pacers to do that. And i'm not for sending away Asik. He has immense potential with this team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Now, Granger would be a nice consolation prize, I just don't see a reason for the Pacers to do that. And i'm not for sending away Asik. He has immense potential with this team.


Asik has some of the worst hands in all of basketball, that huge potential you talk about isn't all that huge. Teams are intrigued with his size and shot blocking ability, some out of town dummies will think that Asik can develop a post up game or be a legit post scoring threat, I dont. 

The Bulls should trade Asik if his value gets really high, I see too many faults in his game that will keep him pretty much at where he is. I see a less athletic DeAndre Jordan. 

You look at a guy like Noah who has a much higher skill set than Asik but honestly the guy is basically what hes always been, a high motor put back guy who can defend smaller 5 but who's offensive foot work and back to the basket game is stuck in neutral. Unless Asik is projected to grow into a physical specimen, I just don't see much growth in his game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I like Asik, but I agree that he can and should be used as trade bait for a team that sees his "potential". I don't think we'll be kicking ourselves down the road if we trade Asik for Granger or anybody of that caliber.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

So now that this Rondo to Pacers rumor has sort of died down after Ainge's comments, anybody think there's still some chance the Bulls and Pacers could revive talks?

I'd love to have Granger.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Based on Taj's twitter, he has put on over 20 pounds of muscle. He could be our backup C. Rumorpress also says if this deal were to happen, we'd look at Carl Landry to give us some big man depth. Add another insurance C like Jeff Foster or Kurt Thomas and I'm comfortable with us beating the Miami Heat. I do feel like the deal is favored towards the Bulls though. They will likely need to include the Charlotte pick and more.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Granger would be a great fit. I'm not sure how the Bulls make it happen, though.


Carter? Meh. There are better options.

It's nice to see a bunch of free agents interested in signing here. Refreshing.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Where would you guys envision Granger playing?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Granger at the 2 would be nice... Although I would try my hardest to get Paul George instead. That kid is going to be a beast, maybe average offensively but he might be the second coming of Scottie Pippen defensively.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Does Granger really have the lateral quickness to defend opposing 2's?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Granger would be a great pick up for you guys, same with OJ Mayo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VC to the Bulls would be amazing. Finally some incentive to go watch games.

On a more serious note, he's old still has some juice but he's pretty much a bench player for now. On the other hand better offense than anyone you have in that guard spot rotation now.

P.s. I thought Butler was adamant about becoming a Bull?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

HB said:


> VC to the Bulls would be amazing. Finally some incentive to go watch games.
> 
> On a more serious note, he's old still has some juice but he's pretty much a bench player for now. On the other hand better offense than anyone you have in that guard spot rotation now.
> 
> P.s. I thought Butler was adamant about becoming a Bull?


Come on, HB.

I know you like a prime Vince, and there's nothing wrong with that, but even you have to concede at some point that the guy is toast.

Vince is a liability at this point, no matter where he plays.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Does Granger really have the lateral quickness to defend opposing 2's?


More so than Caron Butler, VC and Brandon Roy. He does have solid size to keep opposing 2's from just driving to the basket all the time and the Bulls interior defense does a good job of shutting down driving lanes against average back courts.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I have no problem with Chicago signing some of these "washed up" vets ... TMac, VC, Redd, etc... bring them in as ROLE players though.. I agree I don't want TMac's name in the intros at the UC for the starting line-up, but I'd rather see TMac come off the deep bench instead of Scalabrine.

Ideally we land a young SG to grow with the team, but I just can't see it happening. Nick Young and Afflalo are both restricted FA's...and Denver has a ton of cap space. Even if Den/Wash don't match offers, there are so many teams after both there guys with more $$ than Chicago.
Granger is a great player and can be the scorer that we need... but I can't envision him at the 2. Plus, I'm not sure how we can afford him even if he did play SG.
I think our best bet is going to be a trade where we move Brewer or Korver and maybe a pick for a guard.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Firefight said:


> I have no problem with Chicago signing some of these "washed up" vets ... TMac, VC, Redd, etc... bring them in as ROLE players though.. I agree I don't want TMac's name in the intros at the UC for the starting line-up, but I'd rather see TMac come off the deep bench instead of Scalabrine.
> 
> Ideally we land a young SG to grow with the team, but I just can't see it happening. Nick Young and Afflalo are both restricted FA's...and Denver has a ton of cap space. Even if Den/Wash don't match offers, there are so many teams after both there guys with more $$ than Chicago.
> Granger is a great player and can be the scorer that we need... but I can't envision him at the 2. Plus, I'm not sure how we can afford him even if he did play SG.
> I think our best bet is going to be a trade where we move Brewer or Korver and maybe a pick for a guard.


My main man firefight.. anyway I totally agree. We can bring in those guys to replace the deep role players and have them have more of a role this season


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> Come on, HB.
> 
> I know you like a prime Vince, and there's nothing wrong with that, but even you have to concede at some point that the guy is toast.
> 
> Vince is a liability at this point, no matter where he plays.


I'd stay away from Vince just to keep HB from rooting for you guys. The man jinxes everything.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Pinball said:


> I'd stay away from Vince just to keep HB from rooting for you guys. The man jinxes everything.


LOL.

I wouldn't attribute that to poor old HB.

I think that's Vince himself.

Okay...and maybe some HB as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who is this pinball character?

I swear half the characters on here that post about me, I don't know them from Adam.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

HB said:


> Who is this pinball character?
> 
> I swear half the characters on here that post about me, I don't know them from Adam.


Well half the poeple on this board have changed their names several dozen times so it can be confusing. I've been Pinball forever, though, so if you don't know me I guess I'm just not that popular.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Well half the poeple on this board have changed their names several dozen times so it can be confusing. I've been Pinball forever, though, so if you don't know me I guess I'm just not that popular.


If it makes you feel better HB has 68,000+ posts and I can't remember a single interaction with him... some people just post in different circles, or just by coincidence don't end up engaged in dialog.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I mean I do see the names, but I don't recall engaging with Pinball that much. If I were posting at the rate which I did when I joined the site, I'd be approaching over a 100k posts (sad)

Ps Stein says the Bulls would love to have Carter on board...take that with a grain of salt though.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

I would love for us to convert Boozer and draft picks into Pau Gasol. Noah, Gasol, Deng would be an awesome 3-some.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That trade makes absolutely zero sense for the Pacers. Terrible just terrible. I'm a big fan of Asik don't get me wrong but that trade is garbage.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> That trade makes absolutely zero sense for the Pacers. Terrible just terrible. I'm a big fan of Asik don't get me wrong but that trade is garbage.


I agree.

Which is why I like it.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> That trade makes absolutely zero sense for the Pacers. Terrible just terrible. I'm a big fan of Asik don't get me wrong but that trade is garbage.


A lot of the trades make zero sense but they do happen. It depends on what the Pacers want to do. IMO, I think the pacers are in need of a star badly to form with their great role players. They are definitely building around George Hill, Paul George, and Hibbert. Is Granger still in their equation? I would say so, but I could see them dealing couple granger wwith anothe player or two to bring in a stud. IMO, it is obvious that Granger is a Robin instead of the Batman.


----------

